# Tuscon, AZ - Adult Female B&T



## marlingdl (Dec 5, 2005)

*URGENT. EMERGENCY GERMAN SHEP TO DIE TOMORROW (Tucson & Surrounding)*

Date: 2011-08-11, 6:15PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


This beautiful purebred German Shepherd will die tomorrow at the Santa Cruz Pound unless we can find someone to take her in now. We need a foster, or someone who wants to adopt her, to commit this evening. Please call us at 980-5769, or 1-520-841-1175. She is already living on begged time. She will die tomorrow without your help.From German Shepherd FemaleFrom German Shepherd FemaleFrom German Shepherd Female


Location: Tucson & Surrounding
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2542401165



Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Poor, poor baby. She looks so defeated.........


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Is this poor girl at the Humane Society? She isn't on their Petfinder list...... she looks as though she knows her number is up....... prayers for you sweetie.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Is there anyone that can check on this little girl?


----------

